

Ask HN: Do you hate running out of toothpaste? (My startup idea) - DealsForHackers
http://www.surveygizmo.com/s3/439396/Do-you-hate-running-out-of-toothpaste-My-startup-idea

======
drallison
<http://www.alice.com> does this for toothpaste an a number of other products.

------
ForumRatt
No, but I hate it when my girlfriend does!

I buy my toiletries by the dozen, I never run out, I shop at Sams Club!

------
fezzl
Heard of <http://www.tuskfairy.com>?

------
veb
I like it. I'd use it, if it wasn't too expensive...

------
DealsForHackers
I hate running out of toothpaste, and you probably do too!

Every month or so, I use up all of my toothpaste, and have to run out to the
store to pick some more up. This annoys me every time - toothpaste is NOT an
impluse buy!

I mean, I've used the same brand for a decade. I brush my teeth twice a day.
Clearly, toothpaste (and all of my other toiletries) is something I shouldn't
have to worry about - it should just appear in my bathroom when needed!

My startup pitch is this:

A service that would, once a month, deliver by mail ALL of your needed
toiletries - toothpaste, shampoo, shaving cream, deodorant, soap, etc. These
would be the products you use normally - Old Spice, Colgate, Gillette, etc.
The prices would be equal to, or often less than the store prices.

